#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Wheelchair Sports Invitational 2007 begins.

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Wheelchair Sports Invitational 2007 begins.*

The Pattaya International Wheelchair Sports Invitation 2007 commenced on Wednesday at the Indoor Athletics Stadium in Soi Chaiyapruk 2 in Jomtien. The four-day sporting event was officially opened by Khun Prachar, Governor of Chonburi Province. Traditional Thai dancing marked the colorful opening and the event features 137 competitors from Thailand, Pakistan, Malaysia, Singapore, Iran, Laos and Japan. This year’s event includes only once sport, wheelchair basketball. Members of the public are more than welcome to attend any of the sporting days and admission is free.

Pattaya City News

----------


## Gerbil

> Traditional Thai dancing marked the colorful opening


How do you do that in a wheelchair then?

----------


## shehiredahitman

I would imagine turning in circles a lot, with the odd wheelie thrown in.

----------


## bkkpirate

> I would imagine turning in circles a lot, with the odd wheelie thrown in.


Been there. Done that.  However, I am not a para or quad though.

Went today but I will definately not make it through the medal rounds.
 :silvercup:  :goldcup:  :bronzecup:  and it is strictly a yawner, and you can't fix these games! :Sleepy: 

This is a better para sport alhtough the Thais would probrably think it is too violent.
Murderball (2005)
Murderball - Coming to DVD November 29th 2005


And another para sport that produces a little more blood. (Sorry can only give you the page for the videos since I cannot view Youtube here in LOS.)

sled hockey - Google Video

Where's the gimp(s)? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

